

Video: Hacker creates Super Mario game in a cardboard box - progga
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-09/12/analogue-mario-in-a-box

======
famousactress
Honestly, I'm a little bit underwhelmed overall.. I must say though, my
favorite part by a long shot is the way the box opens to start, and then
closes when you lose. It's the most compelling design element of the
project... provides a really fun surprise, and I can't think of a more tactile
way to say 'Game Over'.

------
zach
Wow, so cool. I made a cardboard video game when I was six so this gives me a
warm feeling.

It was based on the cocktail version of Galaga. I cut a hole in the top of a
similar box and put two ships and an "explosion" on popsicle sticks. Videogame
puppetry.

I netted fifty cents (oh yes, it had a coin slot too). My parents were good
early customers. It did not achieve product-market fit when I sneaked it to
school, however.

~~~
Shenglong
Poor market fit, or heavy litigation? :(

------
stephth
Source code:

<http://teagueduino.org/index.php?p=/discussion/22>

------
steve8918
Very, very cool.

If you think about it, the underlying technology is not that much different
from those LED/LCD video games back in the 80s where different images would
light up simulating motion, etc. I remember the coolest thing as a kid was a
Pac-man LCD watch, which in fact really sucked, but I was a dumb kid and
didn't know better. Also, it was cool that it was a portable video game.

Regardless, this is definitely cool. (But is it just me or does Mario go from
left to right...?)

------
wazoox
I made a cardboard submarine game where you aimed your torpedo to a boat
rollng on the horizon line when I was 12, using way less electronics :) Funny
that people still do that :)

------
bittermang
No. He creates a scrolling game with collision mechanics, using art from the
popular and recognizable Mario franchise. An acute, but distinct, difference.

Mario is an intellectual property. Not a genre.

